# box for 2 re sx12"s



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

thought i'd share the rough pic of the box that will be going in my Z

3.8cuft @ 35Hz


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Looks nice.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> thought i'd share the rough pic of the box that will be going in my Z
> 
> 3.8cuft @ 35Hz



Are you fucking serious? Did you use a program for that? If so.. what is it.. That's bad ass!


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

heres another angle










and the program used is sketchup


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Does it give you like the w/l of each piece? and then the volume?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Sentrixx said:


> Does it give you like the w/l of each piece? and then the volume?


yes i have pics with those measurements, and it gives u a cut sheet


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

F-ING BAD ASS! Ok...I downloaded the shareware hope I can do this with it...Did you get that or the full prog?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

my friend that made those has the full version


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> my friend that made those has the full version


Wish I was that talented... I would not know where to start. I have a few ideas that I wasnt to do for a box.. but I'm all about free handed crafting.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

i dont know how the program works, so i can't tell ya

but yeah if u know the math, u can do it by hand


----------

